# CDC site info on CFS; and do you get abd bloating and pain too?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thought this might be of interest to some of you. http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/cfs/facts.htm Also I get abd discomfort when I am on my feet too long. Anyone else? I know I've mentioned this in the past, but just wanted to run it by again, in case someone new might come to this site. By the way newbies, don't forget, you can do a search at the top of this BB on different topics and bring the ones you would like to comment on back to the top of the page for others to see and comment/post a reply on also. ------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Bumping it back to the top to see if I get a response.


----------

